# Unsoldering a copper fitting



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

You heat the fitting, not the pipe, to solder or "unsolder" copper. The most usual problem with soldering or unsoldering copper is water in the line.
Cut the line, and make certain that it is completely drained.
Good lucK!
Mike


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Thanks Mike ...*

are you recommending that i first cut the pipe a few inches away from the joint that i am trying to take apart ?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Leave enough room to get some pliers in it.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Your water heater may have backflow preventers built into the inlet and outlet. This would cause water to lay in the pipes. As Mike said, cut the line a couple of inches away from the fitting and then unsweat the remaining piece of pipe. Wipe out the solder from the tee while it is still hot so you can get the new pipe into the cup.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

*y'all are awesome ...*

i will try tonight and report how it went tomorrow.


----------

